# Some red foot tortoises from Italy



## MatteoV (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi you all!
I want to share with you some photos.
These tortoises are bred by a couple of my friends, Alessandro and his wife, Jitka, (these specimens are from the French Guiana)
They are very experienced, and reproduce a lot of babies
I hope that you enjoy the photos


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing, your friend has quite a herd!!! They seem to have a bit more brown than some of the ones I have seen here. Awesome! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 24, 2011)

Very Nice Group and pics.... .. keep um' coming!
took note of all the copywrite logo's......whats up with that ?

JD~


----------



## tortoise-kid (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha Sooo many tortoises! I dont know if I could handle so many torts!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 24, 2011)

WOW, perfect group...So very nice!


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 24, 2011)

Really beautiful-thanks for sharing such great pics!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 24, 2011)

Very beautiful and a bit different then the ones we get to normally see. I like the line up which looks like a group of kids eating at some mess hall. Thank them for letting you share their pictures.


----------



## ascott (Nov 24, 2011)

Very handsome group....and LOVE the pic where they are all on their backs...looks like they hit a really big wave and WIPE OUT....LOL


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow you have got to keep posting pictures of those guys. There colors are amazing, I love looking at the different varieties in hatchlings!!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice photos...


----------

